
Open Source Textbooks Challenge a Paradigm - gasull
http://blog.wired.com/business/2008/09/open-source-tex.html
======
denglish
Cool concept - but the last place I'd want to have to avoid adverts is in a
text book digital or otherwise! Let's hope their business model remains add
free.

